# decapeptyl question



## angel james mummy Dee (May 27, 2009)

Hi, I hope you can help out,

following my DEIVF BFN on 26th May, my AF arrrived on 28th May, but since then nothing!  I am now on day 38 of my cycle but normally get AF around day 27, this has never happened in my previous cycles, my AF has always arrived on time. I have had mild period pain on and off for 2 weeks but no bleeding, not even spotting!
Desperatley need it to arrive as I need to book my reacall 6 month smear follow up before I can arrange our next cycle,

Is this normal as I have previously down regged on buserelin or synarel,

many thanks,

Dee x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It can take time for your cycle to settle after treatment as all the artificial hormones can muck up the cycle, even if this han't happened before. If it hasn't showed up within 2 months I'd be inclined to go see GP or clinic to discuss options.

Maz x


----------



## angel james mummy Dee (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Maz,
AF arrived today wouldnt you just know it!

many thanks for the reply xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad it showed up  Onto the next steps


----------

